# Am I to old to start.



## Wsaip49 (Nov 2, 2020)

Anyone else in their 70's trying to understand VBA?  I kinda started late guess.


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 2, 2020)

Welcome to the Board!

The question should never be "Am I to old to start?"
It should be "Am I willing to learn?"

We have many retirees on this board.  As matter as fact, some of the MVPs are retirees.

If you have any experience with any other computing languages, picking up VBA should not be too difficult.  I am not saying it will be quick (it still will take time), but once you learn one or two, I think that shows that you have the aptitude to learn most of the different computer languages.


----------



## NewUzer (Nov 5, 2020)

I don't think it is, to be honest! If you have fun doing so and fun learning it, then really why not?


----------



## RustEE2020 (Nov 8, 2020)

While I am not 70+ myself, I have helped people in that age bracket with a few Excel related problems.
A few didn't seem to get into it and walked away, but there were certainly those who enjoyed trying to figure out the problems and stuck with it.
I guess it goes back to what Joe was saying, if you are willing to try and learn you just might find you get bitten by the bug.


----------



## HalfAce (Feb 3, 2021)

Who's too old to start?
Only way to find out is to try it.
And, (as with all things), whether you think you can, or you think you can't... you're probably right.
If you're interested, I recommend trying it for a while. You'll likely be amazed at what you will be doin' with it.
(And with this site, it's not like you can't find answers to whatever questions that come up.) ?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 4, 2021)

HalfAce said:


> Who's too old to start?
> Only way to find out is to try it.
> And, (as with all things), whether you think you can, or you think you can't... you're probably right.
> If you're interested, I recommend trying it for a while. You'll likely be amazed at what you will be doin' with it.
> (And with this site, it's not like you can't find answers to whatever questions that come up.) ?


Whoaa - blast from the past!  How the heck are you D?  Why not pop by the MVP lounge and give us the gossip?


----------



## HalfAce (Feb 4, 2021)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Whoaa - blast from the past!  How the heck are you D?  Why not pop by the MVP lounge and give us the gossip?


Hey Jon, doin' great, man! Livin' the dream and it's good to be me! 
How you guys been holdin' up?
I'll tell you now, if you're ever thinkin' about retiring, I can highly recommend it! ?
I'll have to check in once in a while and see who all's still around.


----------



## diddi (Feb 17, 2021)

i have helped a number of over seventies with their first PC. i have found that if they have a reason (specific purpose) eg hobby, publish a book, whatever, then it is easy to be motivated to take on new understanding. older people who have a PC foisted upon them by grandkids so they can go on fb etc, often have no real interest and inevitably dont reach any appreciable level of competence.
So my response is: find a project that would really involve your interests (say a gardening application for vege planting and weather monitoring, or a bar tab for the local sporting club, a collection inventory) and you will soon learn excel because it has a relevant use in your day.


----------



## AlphaFrog (Feb 22, 2021)

```
If MyAge > 256 Then
        Exit Sub
    Else
        'Start learning here
    End If
```


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Feb 22, 2021)

AlphaFrog said:


> ```
> If MyAge > 256 Then
> ```


Limits... there are always these **** limits with VBA.


----------



## diddi (Feb 23, 2021)

that ninth bit did him in


----------



## RolandW (Mar 15, 2021)

Years ago, a co-worker of mine (Judy) told me that her father who was 71 decided to learn to code and became a good programmer.  Didn't even know much about computers.


----------



## Ivan M (May 22, 2021)

Wsaip49, you are NEVER too old to learn ! keeps you young ​


----------



## dmt32 (May 22, 2021)

Wsaip49 said:


> Anyone else in their 70's trying to understand VBA?  I kinda started late guess.



I'll admit to being over 70 but my problem is not with understanding VBA or programming in general its more trying to remember any of it - I do though, find it a very good way of keep the grey matter active. - Enjoy your new challenge.


----------



## onlyadrafter (May 25, 2021)

Tommy flowers who designed and built colossus (2nd world War code breaking machine/computer) passed a basic pc course in his eighties. 
Never late to do anything if you put your mind to it. It's only easy when you know how to do it.


----------



## diddi (May 25, 2021)

something we dont often think about is the oldies who have been keeping up with technology as it moves on. when i started programming there was a circuit board and a key pad and you had to punch in hex values worked out from an opcode scratch sheet.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 3, 2021)

HalfAce said:


> Who's too old to start?
> Only way to find out is to try it.
> And, (as with all things), whether you think you can, or you think you can't... you're probably right.
> If you're interested, I recommend trying it for a while. You'll likely be amazed at what you will be doin' with it.
> (And with this site, it's not like you can't find answers to whatever questions that come up.) ?



I echo Jon's sentiments.  Though, truth be told, I've been pretty scarce around here for  a while myself.  Great to see a post from you, HalfAce!



AlphaFrog said:


> ```
> If MyAge > 256 Then
> Exit Sub
> Else
> ...



So.... am I the only one who read this and thought — wait a minute, this is Excel VBA we're talkin' 'bout here, which means MyAge should be declared as at least an Integer, and hopefully a Long and Wsaip49's age would be in the ballpark of 25,568 to 29,220?

But, maybe that's just me...

Edit - @ Wsaip - to answer your question - I think taken together, the comments here form a good reply.  If you have a good project or application in mind, then age should not be a consideration.  It's more about how much fun and interest you have.  If you find it fun and interesting, have at it!  If you studied programming way back in the sixties or seventies then you would have learned in a procedural programming environment.  The language of VBA is a variant of BASIC and so your age would work to your advantage.  The "new-fangled" part is getting your mind around object oriented, event-driven programming.  If you are comfortable with OO programming, or can get comfortable with it, age is less of a factor then motivation.


----------



## Ivan M (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi Greg, long time no talk

this is Ivan Moala, I loged in under another account as I couldn't reset my old account.
Good to see others here from my time


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 4, 2021)

Ivan M said:


> Hi Greg, long time no talk
> 
> this is Ivan Moala, I loged in under another account as I couldn't reset my old account.
> Good to see others here from my time


HI IVAN!!!  I was wondering if that might be you, but when the post count said "1" I figured "no way".  Great to see you out and about.


----------



## smozgur (Jun 4, 2021)

Ivan M said:


> this is Ivan Moala, I loged in under another account as I couldn't reset my old account.


Hello Ivan! Great to see you! 
(I am contacting you to reset your account shortly.)


----------



## Ivan M (Jun 4, 2021)

smozgur said:


> Hello Ivan! Great to see you!
> (I am contacting you to reset your account shortly.)


Hello Smozgur! Great to hear from you. That would be great my friend. I think it was because I had my old email address ?


----------



## Ivan M (Jun 4, 2021)

Greg Truby said:


> HI IVAN!!!  I was wondering if that might be you, but when the post count said "1" I figured "no way".  Great to see you out and about.


Yeah it was good to see what's happening to my favorite board. Have not been about on any boards for a while now. I will eventually come back but ATM am still committed to looking after my son.


----------

